# Weekly Challenge Chatter!



## billy_cakes (Mar 4, 2009)

A home for your questions, coments and queeries


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

yay! Weekly Challenge chatter thread






Sorry.. I have nothing of use to say at the moment... just wanted to express my happiness at this thread... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although I am thinking of having a play with Pink Venus e/s tomorrow... that one really IS a challenge!!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 4, 2009)

lol- glad to be of service to you mrs. may! I've never got pink venus so im not sure i really see what the challenge is with it. PLUS you can make anything work may!

I think im going to try and get this true barbie pink revlon lipstick i have to work. Although i see it being a bit disasterious with the red hair :S


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

Pink Venus is a lustre, and a *bad* lustre at that. It needs a coloured base to show up properly and is un-friendly to work with...

I would prefer the barbie pink lipstick to california dreamin lipstick anyday!  that one looked hideous on me!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 4, 2009)

oh sweet jesus miss may...that is ambitious. Its weird, i have this obsession with buying statement lipsticks in colours that will never work on me. I was nearly in tears when i got my Electro home and put it on and realised how shit it looked


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_oh sweet jesus miss may...that is ambitious. Its weird, i have this obsession with buying statement lipsticks in colours that will never work on me. I was nearly in tears when i got my Electro home and put it on and realised how shit it looked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Electro & Myth together is very pretty and it would look great on your skintone and colouring IMO!

MrsMay, you can offload your Californian Dream to me anyway


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 5, 2009)

electro and pink grapefruit l/g look amazing together


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 6, 2009)

I wont be able to upload pics till sunday arvo for this week, will that still be okay? I wasnt really sure when the new challenge startedwhen this week closes.


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 6, 2009)

the  new one starts on monday i guess... anyone have some suggestions about themes for the next few weeks


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

I have one..  Everyone's favorite - purple look!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ hmmm... still on the colour themes perhaps something a little quirky... like yellow?


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ Nat got in first - purple it is!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ Nat got in first - purple it is!!_

 
Oh does it work that way (first in gets the first serve)?  I had no idea


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 6, 2009)

sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, thought everyone has a purple eyeshadow or two lol..


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ or two? try ten! lol...


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 6, 2009)

okay purpe it is and then how about yellow for the week after? then we can just keep adding at ideas are added


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_okay purpe it is and then how about yellow for the week after? then we can just keep adding at ideas are added_

 
You guys are in trouble - sambibabe has no life and she lives in specktra!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_You guys are in trouble - sambibabe has no life and she lives in specktra!_

 
Dont worry, this unemployment thing seems to be working out for me- my ass is permently on my bed in front of the gilmore girls an on my laptop looking around speckie!

I updated the challenge thread with the next few idea, we have purple then hello kitty (seeing as its the launch week) then yellow

im actually really excited for yellow!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 6, 2009)

woohoo... purple!!!!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 6, 2009)

i won't be able to do this weeks as i have the flu.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.(last thing i want to do is put mu on my face).i was looking forward to it 2.i'm gonna watch dvds for the duration.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_i won't be able to do this weeks as i have the flu.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.(last thing i want to do is put mu on my face).i was looking forward to it 2.i'm gonna watch dvds for the duration._

 
Hey Repunzel if you feel up to it you could just do an EOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If not, snuggle down in bed with a laptop (or at the PC with a quilt) and browse Specktra


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 7, 2009)

maybe you could make up theoritical EOTD, like what combinations you would do if you could


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 8, 2009)

pictureless photos are not much fun.(and i'n 2 lazy to get out of my chair).lol.so when u say entries finish sunday,does that mean u can still put them in on sunday?


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 8, 2009)

of course!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 8, 2009)

well I'm getting excited about the purple theme...

Perhaps it's time to dig out my Mauvism paint and Royal Hue shadestick? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol... I have 3/4 a palette full of purple e/s.... now I've just got to pick what to use!!!

edit: just remembered that I have rave pearlglide... yeah baby!


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 8, 2009)

I already have something in mind for purple! quite excitement!!
Can I suggest celebrity glamour, or something along those lines for one week? Like we all pick a different (or simmilar doesnt matter) celebrity (dead or alive) and immitate one of their looks? Or something inspired by them? I just thought maybe to get away from straight colours for a little bit.


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I already have something in mind for purple! quite excitement!!
Can I suggest celebrity glamour, or something along those lines for one week? Like we all pick a different (or simmilar doesnt matter) celebrity (dead or alive) and immitate one of their looks? Or something inspired by them? I just thought maybe to get away from straight colours for a little bit._

 
Thats an awesome idea bailey! Ill add it to the list right now!


----------



## Lyssah (Mar 9, 2009)

Can I just add this is a really awesome idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love colour challenges! It gets me using colours I normally don't use


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 9, 2009)

So purple this week, ladies? I should have better luck with this colour! 

Cheers to all those who entered in the pink challenge - very hot!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Who was the winner for the pink challenge?


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_So purple this week, ladies? I should have better luck with this colour! 

Cheers to all those who entered in the pink challenge - very hot!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Who was the winner for the pink challenge?_

 

We decided we weren't going to have a winner each week, we were going to do it more as a personal challenge. Seems nicer this way


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweet! Sounds like a plan!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 10, 2009)

well my entry was in today, looks like it was the first one for the week lol...

I actually quite enjoyed it as I dont do smokey looks very often, but found it quite easy to do with the 226 brush, and the Inglot matte black e/s (which blends like butter!!)


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

I didn't get my pink look in but I'll definately aim for the purple one!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

well i put my entry in today,i really need a good camera.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

^^ For someone who was sick this week you look pretty smokin hot in your pics!!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ For someone who was sick this week you look pretty smokin hot in your pics!!_

 
why thank you


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 13, 2009)

*Billy_cakes -* can we please add 'Green challenge' and 'Gold challenge' to the challenge list if it's not on there already?

Thanks ya muchly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oooh the purple entries look so lovely - I'll have to pull my finger out and do one tonight. It's a shame that I only have 2 purples tho! D'oh! I'll improvise...


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh can we also put a 60's mod one on the list too??? I'd love to have a crack at a Twiggy look and see what everyone else comes up with


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Oh can we also put a 60's mod one on the list too??? I'd love to have a crack at a Twiggy look and see what everyone else comes up with_

 
I second this motion!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thick black eyeliner flicks = awesome.


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 13, 2009)

can we also do a blue look,i have a lot of blues


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 13, 2009)

yay ive added a gold and silver challenge, 60's mod, a green, a blue!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm happy to go with whatever... I'm pretty sure I've got shitloads of every colour under the sun so I'm sorted lol...


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 15, 2009)

I was thinking a smokey eye and leave it open to do what you want with it? i always love the way they look but can never seem to carry it off. Id love to see what you girls do with it


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey girls!

What is the theme for this week?  Is it the smokey look or something else?

(sorry..I have a hangover and cant seem to find the info lol)


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 15, 2009)

Lol- on the thread where you post the looks on the first post ive got a list of the weeks and the themes. This weeks is hello kitty inspired


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Lol- on the thread where you post the looks on the first post ive got a list of the weeks and the themes. This weeks is hello kitty inspired_

 

Thanks hun!  See - I told you... hangover brain!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello Kitty theme? Heck yeah!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh no! I've missed out on both the pink and purple challenges! (I'm slack) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll try for HK this week... but all I have is the dark blue green pigment... hmmm.


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 15, 2009)

Woo im excited about HK! I missed purple but hopefully i cant make up for it.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Oh no! I've missed out on both the pink and purple challenges! (I'm slack) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll try for HK this week... but all I have is the dark blue green pigment... hmmm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
so we're getting a smokey eye with the dark blue green pigment then?


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 15, 2009)

you dont have the colours, its jsut themed that way so you could use dupe or do your take of one of the colour charts or use the packaging for inspiration...anything really... just thought it would be fun with it coming out this week


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_so we're getting a smokey eye with the dark blue green pigment then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think so.... with a real cat eye black eyeliner flick methinks!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 15, 2009)

well since I'm not at work this week I'm going to have a play with the HK lashes


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 16, 2009)

all i have from hk is the blush..hmm.i have stately black and creme royal e/s at least i get to pull those out.


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 23, 2009)

im excited for yellow this week!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 23, 2009)

idea for a look/can we do an easter look...


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 23, 2009)

aw so cute! but...when is easter?


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 24, 2009)

Easter is the 10th to 14th of April... I _think_


----------



## jrm (Mar 24, 2009)

Easter is on the 12th, 10th is Good Friday and 13th is the Easter Monday... So basically the 10th to the 13th is the Friday to the Monday.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 24, 2009)

well I was almost right!


----------



## jrm (Mar 24, 2009)

MrsMay - arent you supposed to be unable to get internet access? ..

.. It's awfully late to still be online for you, missy!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 24, 2009)

I still have my phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm actually in bed reading, but I will be sleeping soon... big day of shopping ahead!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I still have my phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm actually in bed reading, but I will be sleeping soon... big day of shopping ahead!_

 
So jealous!!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't really have any yellows so I won't be putting in a look this week and I have biege/blue undertones so yellow looks crap on me


----------

